# Citizen Nighthawk Radio Controlled



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi guys

I mentioned earlier that I was interested in getting a Citizen Nighthawk radio controlled version, and it sparked a bit of interest.

Does anyone have stories to tell about this watch, any views? I've been searching for a while and haven't been able to locate one but I'm sure something will crop up soon.

Matt


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Matt they are hard to find ...... E-Bay is normally quite a good source.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

There are a few on the bay presently, but virtually all from italy????

Also I think the watch in question only picks up from Germany ACT.....I'm still looking for a world standard pick up Citizen Eco-drive

best regards David


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> There are a few on the bay presently, but virtually all from italy????
> 
> Also I think the watch in question only picks up from Germany ACT.....I'm still looking for a world standard pick up Citizen Eco-drive
> 
> best regards David


Hi Guys Well this is ONE Sweet watch,very big at nearly 44mm diameter and 14mm depth but due to Titanium Casing,its really light on the wrist.I have a home in Devon and in London,the watch recieved signals placed on the windowsill at BOTH locations.It is feature packed with a dual time function as well as an automatic Perpetual Calendar feature.Expect to pay around Â£300 fotr the version i've got as its on the high quality Titanium Bracelet.The manual is quite thick and a mine of information,My watch is the blue dial version with Sapphire crystal.The lume is a Blueish Hue and lasts ages and its water resistant to 20Bar.Here's the scan again. . . . .


----------

